# First soil test in NorCal



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I just got back my first soil test I have ever had done. My yard is mainly river sand. Over the years and all my past attempts of grass growing I have brought in about 15 yards of what they call "super soil" and tilled it in. Had to do it just to retain water in the sand.

Planted tall fescue this past fall and have only applied about 1lb of nitrogen by spoon feeding. Also did a bag of milo on Thanksgiving. And I bought the RGS bio stim pack and have only applied one app of each(Humic, rgs, microgreen)

Open to all suggestions. I am looking to get more information on the CEC but see waypoint analytic does TEC. If you know of any articles or studies that explain cec or tec easily please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

http://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/technicalarticles/Waypoint-AF15SaturatedExtractInterpretation.pdf
I'm unfamiliar with that battery of tests and I question if it is suitable for analyzing soil. Sorry, I can be of no help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It seems like the Waypoint California site is the stepchild of their group. These test are very different than what they do in other sites. Next year if you want to use Waypoint, I would suggest mailing it to their Memphis site instead. The cost to you is the same (USPS small box) and I think the actual cost of the test is lower.

Overall, it looks like you have a good soil. pH is close to 7, so if you want more color, FAS (foliar iron) or chelated (ie FEature) might be a better choice. P (Olsen) looks good. Potassium seems high, but I'm not sure how the extracted it. Mn could be boosted.

TEC is closely related to CEC. I think the 58meq/kg = 5.8meq/100g . This will place you into a low holding capacity. Doing applications twice a month at half rate would be better than once a month.

Therefore, I think all you need is nitrogen. Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) should be a good one.


----------

